# How big of a trailer do I need?



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

Would the horses just be tied side by side in a stock trailer? I would think a stock trailer is about your only option since it has to be a bumper pull. Mine is a 3 horse and I don't think I've seen any 4 horse bumper pulls... which wouldn't be enough anyways if you ever had to haul the horses and stock at the same time. I would just be worried about the cold wind from a stock trailer since it's winter time.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

There are 4 horse slant, bumper pulls out there. With smaller horses you can also take a 3 horse slant, yank out the dividers and get 4 smaller horses in there. But then I've seen 6 horses crammed into a 16' stock trailer (somehow). 

Anyway, a 16' stock trailer should work handily for you. You can either do 2 + 2 or leave the divider open/out and line them up.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Titan makes an 18 foot 7 feet high stock with center divider if you are concerned with the length. I have been looking at them for a day runner. The only issue with open stocks which I hated on my old one is not having a butt bar and sometimes when I loaded one horse with his lead over his neck he would not just stand there until I got the other one loaded. I ended up installing a vertical pole in front of the rear opening and added butt bars. It took a lot of stress out of loading the end horses.


----------



## Haulinbass02 (May 7, 2010)

With a center gate in the trailer, I wouldn't have an issue with loading the front two, I've never thought about the back two though with out a butt bar. I may have to try it and see if I can get away with just tying the first one up and then loading the last one. 
Yes, with a stock trailer I would most likely load them 2+2, side by side. I just wasn't sure if 16' was long enough to load 4 horses in it in the 2+2 configuration. I haven't seen an 18' bumper pull (yet) but it is a thought now that I know Titan makes one. 
As far as being open and cold, my horses aren't barn kept and are used to colder weather. I would most likely find a way to cover the openings anyway (plexiglass) but am not too worried about it.


----------



## Haulinbass02 (May 7, 2010)

Ok, so after calling around and talking to several dealers, I've got a line on a Titan bumper pull stock trailer, 20' and it'll be ordered with a small tack room in the front. I got the idea from a Logan Coach stockman combo I saw. The dealer just ordered one like it for another guy so that is what I will end up doing. 
Best of two worlds, get the tack room like a horse trailer, plus stock trailer utility, with the biggest plus being room for all 4 of my horses. It also has plexiglass rails in the air vents so I can close them off for weather. 
I knew there had to be something like that out there!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

We purchased a Titan last most and absolutely love it. They haul great and it's exactly what we were looking for. I definitely recommend them.


----------

